
What’s in a name? The need to nip NIPS - guzamy
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sv9qcfnv42zbmib/CRACT_2018_paper_35.pdf?dl=0
======
throwaway5250
Thanks for posting. Looks like hysteria to me, but I'm glad to know what
happened.

